# Tarpon in Palm Beach?



## FredGrunwald (Sep 24, 2012)

I have heard rumors and different tactics but cant seem to figure it out. Anyone catch any poons around the Palm beach area?


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Only thing I can say is to concentrate on the inlets. The big thing years back was fishing the FPL boil just south of Peanut. Of course the boil is gone now....

There are guys that fish inside Boynton inside for tarpon. I am gonna try it soon.... dead baits on the bottom... shark as as common as tarpon inside Boynton, from what I am told


----------



## FredGrunwald (Sep 24, 2012)

Ya i caught a few little ones in the outflow of the plant but i have heard free lining shrimp by the palm beach sailfish club i think its called but no luck. But ill have to try the boynton inlet trick let me know how you do


----------



## abrown0253 (Nov 11, 2009)

This time of year, your best bet is to focus on whats left of the mullet run, and free line the biggest one you can find out off the beach.  I'd recommend some stout tackle, because we've caught a lot of very big fish that way.

Summer time is really the best time for catching tarpon in that area.  The inlet produces lots of fish, especially at night.  Free lining greenies anywhere from the mouth of the inlet, along the south side of peanut all the way to the west side of the ICW and inside the port slips (if you don't get run off) can get you tons of eats.  I've been there nights in July/Aug when it sounds like it's raining bowling balls there are so many fish busting.  There are also some docks north of the Blue Herron bridge up that seems to hold good numbers of fish as well. Shrimp seem to work best there, as most of the fish are in the 10-40 lb range.

I live in Jax now and don't get to take advantage of that fishery as often, but we visit family in Jupiter throughout the summer and I get out there every chance I get!


----------



## FredGrunwald (Sep 24, 2012)

Ya I have seen babies under lights in North Palm but ill have to try these when I'm home again. I'm also in Jax and doing all i can to find these mud poons


----------

